# Dark Power Pro 10 550Watt defekt.



## TessaKavanagh (10. November 2015)

Guten Tag,

mein DPP10 hat sich soeben verabschiedet. Das Netzteil lässt sich nicht startet, da selbst die Lüfter nicht mehr anlaufen gehe ich davon aus das ein  Netzteildefekt vorliegt. Inwieweit dadurch andere Komponenten ebenfalls mit in den Tod gerissen wurden kann ich mangels Ersatznetzteil derzeit nicht abschätzen. 

Eine E-Mail habe ich bereits an den Support geschrieben, wie geht es denn jetzt weiter? Kaufdatum war April 2014, die Rechnung ist vorhanden, ich habe sie bereits rausgesucht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## drebbin (10. November 2015)

Support meldet sich.
Wenn es dich zu langsam geht einfach hier im Hersteller Abteil Posten, BQ ist mit vorhanden.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2015)

Der Support wird dich kontaktieren.
Ich hätte gleich angerufen, geht meiner Meinung nach schneller als per Mail.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. November 2015)

So dann mal als Update, gestern Abend war es dafür zu spät, daher habe ich das Telefonat heute Morgen nachgeholt und mich auf die E-Mail bezogen. Das Netzteil ist bereits per DHL auf dem Weg zu Listan, ab jetzt heißt es abwarten. Ich hoffe jetzt mal das auch wirklich das Netzteil der Schuldige ist und nicht doch irgend ein anderer übersehener Fehler vorliegt und das keine "Probleme" mit der Garantie auftreten. Es ist schon ziemlich deprimierend mit einem alten Laptop neben dem deutlich leistungsstärkeren stromlosen Hauptsystem zu sitzen. 

Achja und ich will endlich wieder Anno 2205 und Witcher 3 spielen, das kann ich dem Laptop nicht zumuten.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2015)

Das Netztzeil hattest du jetzt aber nicht in einem anderen Rechner getestet, oder?
Und kurz geschlossen hast du es auch nicht, um zu gucken, ob es anläuft?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (17. November 2015)

So mal ein kleines Statusupdate. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir heute telefonisch bestätigt das das Netzteil eingegangen ist. Der Eingang war offensichtlich im System noch nicht vermerkt. Die Abwicklung des Antrags, testen des NT und Rückversand dauert also voraussichtlich noch ca. 10 Tage (Ich nehme jetzt mal an das Werktage gemeint sind). 
Aber zumindest war der Herr am Telefon sehr freundlich und sympatisch und hat sich sofort auf die Suche nach meinem Netzteil begeben.Mein System ist jetzt somit offiziell seit 1 Woche stromlos (in meiner kleinen Welt ein unvorstellbar langer Zeitraum) und wird es voraussichtlich noch weitere zwei Wochen sein.

Ein hoffentlich (für mich) erfreuliches Update gibt es dann wenn es Neuigkeiten vom Support gibt. Das eine voraussichtliche Bearbeitungszeit von ~3 Wochen natürlich keinen PC-Nutzer wirklich erfreut, insbesondere bei einem für den Betrieb notwendigen Bauteil, brauche ich wohl nicht erwähnen. 

Ein Verbesserungsvorschlag für den BQ Support unabhängig vom restlichen Ablauf meines Antrages gibt es aber direkt hier:
Ich fände es schön wenn man über die wichtigen Schritte bei der Garantieantragsabwicklung (Einlieferung -> Testergebnis -> Rückversand) auf dem laufenden gehalten werden würde (z.B. E-Mail). Nach Auskunft der Telefonhotline ist dies nämlich bisher nicht vorgesehen, sodass man dann irgendwann "plötzlich" nach ein oder mehreren Wochen ohne Information (bei soetwas bekomme ich persönlich schon einmal das Gefühl irgendetwas wäre unter den Tisch gefallen) ein Paket mit einem Netzteil in der Post hat.

Da ich selber erst einen RMA Fall bei Arbeitsspeicher hatte, bin ich vielleicht aber auch etwas "verwöhnt" mit der Bearbeitungszeit von Garantieanträgen (Bearbeitungszeit zwischen Paketankunft beim Hersteller und dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich das Austauschmoduls in den Händen hielt ziemlich genau 24h und die Lieferung kam damals aus den Niederlanden).


----------

